# What do you like from working in the darkroom?



## RichardH (Nov 17, 2012)

I just recently bought a scanner and a printer to play with. Within the last month, I have been learning to use both and have a lot to learn. The darkroom was not being used at all.

I was walking by the darkroom door this morning and I thought I heard something whimpering like a puppy that has been taken from its mother. LOL. 
It got me to thinking. Why do I enjoy the darkroom.
I can turn the radio on, put a cd in it, and turn the safelight on. Find a negative I haven't printed and put it in the carrier.
Then the majic happens. I have no thoughts of the outside world and it is just me and what I saw when I shot the film.
Very peaceful time.

What do you like about the darkroom if you still have one or access to one?

Just wondering what others feel when they are in the dark with the glow from the yellow light is all that you see from.

Any thoughts???

Richard


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 17, 2012)

The smell of Dektal in the morning.

It is the creation process ... when that latent image appears on the print after it hits the developer.


----------



## terri (Nov 17, 2012)

It's definitely calm and peaceful in there.  I've never been one who likes working in bright or distracting conditions (TV on, etc) so the darkroom is simply perfection for me when I want to get "in the zone".     And there is no denying that you do get in the zone in there - time flies by and you don't even realize it.  The tactile nature of enlarging is definitely part of what spurs my creativity; I am very hands-on.  The swish of the chemistry, watching the image appear on the paper - it is all still a deeply satisfying experience.  

Of course, I still fill my 'learning bin' with crap, too.  :mrgreen:  Sometimes things just don't out like I envisioned in the viewfinder.  But that doesn't lessen the thrill of the darkroom!


----------



## RichardH (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey terri
I went to your website and it looks very good. Back in my studio days, I was a member of the state photographers association. PPNC.
I took a couple of classes on hand coloring of the prints when they offered them at the yearly conventions. I have been wanting to get back into coloring and will as soon as I can dedicate a spot in the house. 
I've been playing with the inkjet printer with water color and other thick papers to get a feel of the paper I could use for this. Since Ektalure is gone, what paper do you use now.

Thanks for the input.

Richard


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 17, 2012)

The isolation of the darkroom and the smell of the chemicals is imprinted in my brain.   It can keep me focused on the task at hand.  For me time does not exist in the darkroom except in increments of seconds or minutes for exposing, developing, etc.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2012)

I dunno...it's always thrilling to see an image come up in the developer, although I usually developed face-down.

I also kind of like that acrid smell of stop bath... is that weird??????

When I think of the darkroom, I think of the smell of Kodak's indicator stop bath!!!...and then I think of that smell of Kodak's HC-110...

...and stale, four-hour-old newspaper newsroom, sludge/coffee


----------



## Ilovemycam (Nov 17, 2012)

RichardH said:


> I just recently bought a scanner and a printer to play with. Within the last month, I have been learning to use both and have a lot to learn. The darkroom was not being used at all.
> 
> I was walking by the darkroom door this morning and I thought I heard something whimpering like a puppy that has been taken from its mother. LOL.
> It got me to thinking. Why do I enjoy the darkroom.
> ...



Yep, same thing. I just used to listen to Dr Demento back in the 1970's. Gave it all up. Am all dry digital now.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 17, 2012)

My fingers at the moment smell of Rodinal/stop bath and fixer just done a 1 hour stand development of HP5


----------



## terri (Nov 19, 2012)

RichardH said:


> Hey terri
> I went to your website and it looks very good. Back in my studio days, I was a member of the state photographers association. PPNC.
> I took a couple of classes on hand coloring of the prints when they offered them at the yearly conventions. I have been wanting to get back into coloring and will as soon as I can dedicate a spot in the house.
> I've been playing with the inkjet printer with water color and other thick papers to get a feel of the paper I could use for this. Since Ektalure is gone, what paper do you use now.
> ...


Hey Richard, thank you for your kind words!  I never used Kodak paper so don't miss it - HIE, on the other hand.....    But you can hand color on any semi-matte or matte surface, really.  The oils just don't penetrate glossy surfaces, so don't waste your time.   I still have a stash of my all time favorite paper for hand coloring (and bromoils), gone for some years now: Agfa MC 118, so I pull that out when I'm doing something important to me.  But Ilford matte will do nicely, too.  Inkjet watercolor has a nice surface, but you'll need to coat it with something like Print Guard spray before you start. There are lots of inkjet papers that contain some kind of ground, but more than likely would still require the same surface prep if you want to use oils.  For pencils or pastels, it's not an issue, but oils will sink in and give you an unworkable blob!  Coloring an inkjet isn't a bad way to sit down and break out the oils again if you want to practice before you get silver gelatin enlargements made, if that's going to be problematic - and you could sit at the kitchen table for the time being.     If you have nice B&W images already scanned, just print them 10-15% lighter than you would (similar to how you'd print in the darkroom for a print to be hand colored).  Not too contrasty, no large areas of white, etc.  

Off topic: where is Morganton, exactly?  Isn't that fairly close to Asheville?  Would Asheville be your "big city" to go to, or are you closer to Charlotte?   Do you like it there?  (I'm curious because I will probably be moving back East eventually.)


----------



## RichardH (Nov 19, 2012)

Off topic: where is Morganton, exactly?  Isn't that fairly close to Asheville?  Would Asheville be your "big city" to go to, or are you closer to Charlotte?   Do you like it there?  (I'm curious because I will probably be moving back East eventually.)  [/QUOTE]


Hey again terri

I am about half way between Charlotte and Asheville and just off I-40. I lived in Charlotte for 25 years in the 50's--70's. I enjoyed it back then but I wouldn't move back if they gave it to me. Way to much traffic and taxes. I've never lived in Asheville but I have worked some there. Nice place. The scenery is great.  I moved back to my hometown and in the country now. I'm retired and looking for things I used to enjoy for the time I have now. If you was retired, I would look at the Asheville location.  Even the foothills of the mountains ( what I am in ) would be really great. 
I still have some Ektalure that I have stashed back for this purpose but not much.

In the 80's there was a couple of people, that lived near Asheville, that did my oil portraits. They were very good but I haven't heard from any of them in years. Don't know if they are still doing any.

I bought a epson r3000 and a epson v600 scanner to learn to play with. I have started printing some with the ink jet to get a feel of the wet print style but haven't come to any conclusion yet on trying to paint anything from it. 

I still have my darkroom but from using the ink jet printing, I am leaning more toward that end because you can make adjustments real quick and see the results without wasting paper in the darkroom. I'm sure there is paper out there that is being used for this purpose but I haven't ordered any to try yet. 

Thanks for the info and hope to visit you if you move to this area.

Richard


----------



## terri (Nov 20, 2012)

My printer is an Epson 2200.  I've not thought to upgrade; I need a new scanner more than anything these days.  The 2200 gives beautiful color inkjets but awful B&W.  My thought when I first got it was that I could scan my negatives and print my B&W stuff.  Not!!   It's because of the poor B&W from the 2200 that I took the jump and bought my enlarger.  haha


----------



## RichardH (Nov 20, 2012)

terri said:


> My printer is an Epson 2200.  I've not thought to upgrade; I need a new scanner more than anything these days.  The 2200 gives beautiful color inkjets but awful B&W.  My thought when I first got it was that I could scan my negatives and print my B&W stuff.  Not!!   It's because of the poor B&W from the 2200 that I took the jump and bought my enlarger.  haha




The r3000 has 4 black inks and it also uses some colored ones for B+W also. With prints side by side, you can tell a difference. I am leaning more toward the inkjet though. 
The first prints I made with it was of a church ( before and after remodel) that a friend asked me to print. I used the PS program to do a little retouching. They gave me a cd with the newer shot they had taken and an old print of before. I scanned the print and made them a 11x14 of each. Both turned out great. They were satisfied and thats what counted anyway.

I am totally new at the PS program and computers have not been my best venture to use.
So much to learn and play with. Not enough time in the day.

Thanks for the short chats and hope the holidays are good.

Richard


----------



## terri (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Richard!   Oh yes, Epson has come a long way with their blacks.  The 2200 only has photo/matte black and a light black.  Not much.   

Good luck with your printing!   Hope you post some of your stuff here.   

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------

